# Etlin cover plate



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would put them in the trash. I just gave away over 30 Brass Decora 1 gang plates that I have had for over 15 years.


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would put them in the trash. I just gave away over 30 Brass Decora 1 gang plates that I have had for over 15 years.


I will never toss my precious Bakelite! On a serious note I have plans on where to use these.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Vintage plates sell quite well on eBay. I sell sets of 5 (1 switch and 4 receptacles for an average room) used Sierra Deluxe plates and they go quite nicely to vintage home restorers. I started when I was trying to find Sierra plates for my 1954 western ranch. I have 2000 in stock and buy lots when I find them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

michoi said:


> I will never toss my precious Bakelite! On a serious note I have plans on where to use these.


Where? Crawl Spaces and attics.. LOL


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

They look great, I would use them.
I like the plates with the knurled head screws. They look good.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I probably have some buried in the shop somewhere. We have a pile of uniline plates too, if anyone is looking for those. I'd just as soon toss them all and stick with unbreakable nylon white or stainless.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I am actually looking for some Sierra plates. I need triple gang blanks. When my house was built they used them for the intercom plates and at some point removed the intercom. Most of the plates were still here but I need to make few to replace the missing ones. These are the style:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll dig around and see if we have any. Most of the old plates down there are hubbell, GE, and Mulberry


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

That is what was in my house. My sister loves this style, so I replaced all my face plates and gave these to my sister. I see them all the time at the Habitat Restore.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't laugh. ... my favorite combination is a brown Slater ground up with a white metal plate.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Don't laugh. ... my favorite combination is a brown Slater ground up with a white metal plate.


Fugly


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Hawkrod said:


> Vintage plates sell quite well on eBay. I sell sets of 5 (1 switch and 4 receptacles for an average room) used Sierra Deluxe plates and they go quite nicely to vintage home restorers. I started when I was trying to find Sierra plates for my 1954 western ranch. I have 2000 in stock and buy lots when I find them.


My last home had Sierra triplex receptacles. Built in 1959. I always thought they were classy. One receptacle of three was switched. Sierra also made a 5-15R duplex recp, that used the same plate. Are those the Sierra Deluxe plates, you're referring to?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

fdew said:


> They look great, I would use them.
> I like the plates with the knurled head screws. They look good.


 Who made those, Leviton? The only ones, I had seen were painted over so many times, they were impossible to remove. I always considered people that painted over device plates, careless painters.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Bakelite? Oh you mean polyoxybenzylmethylenglycolanhydride?

But seriously, I wouldn't unwrap those myself!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

triden said:


> ...you mean polyoxybenzylmethylenglycolanhydride?


:blink: If you do, you'll clean it up! :no:


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

triden said:


> Bakelite? Oh you mean polyoxybenzylmethylenglycolanhydride?
> 
> But seriously, I wouldn't unwrap those myself!


I really thought these were Bakelite? Of course I could be wrong, my boss always calls em' Bakelite but we all know how slang terms get around the electrical world.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It didn't seem too long ago that HD sold brown and ivory GE . Devices along with brown and ivory plastic plates.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

michoi said:


> I really thought these were Bakelite? Of course I could be wrong, my boss always calls em' Bakelite but we all know how slang terms get around the electrical world.


Polyoxybenzylmethylenglycolanhydride is the chemical name for Bakelite.


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

mgraw said:


> Polyoxybenzylmethylenglycolanhydride is the chemical name for Bakelite.


Ouch that's a mouth full.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Don't laugh. ... my favorite combination is a brown Slater ground up with a white metal plate.


I Like two tone also. White devices with ivory plates looks nice.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> It didn't seem too long ago that HD sold brown and ivory GE . Devices along with brown and ivory plastic plates.


Out here we have brown, black, ivory, white and grey Leviton Decora devices and non-breakable plates. 

Just bought a set in brown to match up with the wood wall in my master suite.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I Like two tone also. White devices with ivory plates looks nice.


Im still stuck in the 80s of brown and white. I stuck that in a apartment i rewired last year .


----------

